# Anfim model identification



## MooMaa (Jul 29, 2013)

Hi can anyone identify what model this is?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/190906728982?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

if it is an old model can you still get new burrs for it?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Good luck winning that one!!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

The cheeky thing is this was advertised and sold on gumtree fir £20!!!! Anyway I will try to be more helpful, the doser Is the same as the latest model, so knock out and the burrs ar still the same, this looks like the 75 mm burr version due o the colour of the adjustment ring...


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

I have one of those - here in Spain it's the Anfim LT. They are sometimes badged up as Faemas. It's a nice machine.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

xiuxiuejar said:


> I have one of those - here in Spain it's the Anfim LT. They are sometimes badged up as Faemas. It's a nice machine.


Wow you must be my Spanish equivalent with the amount of grinders you have


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> Wow you must be my Spanish equivalent with the amount of grinders you have


No - I just buy them, you know how they work. I love big lumps of metal. Apart from that, the Cunills, Anfims, Iberitals, Expos, ACASOs etc are just dirt cheap since so many bars and restaurants are closing down. I wanted to ask you if you know anything about azkoyen though as I have two and know nothing about them. (Got 2 for 100 euros a couple of months back!!!)


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Are they the capriccio model, if so I know quite a lot about them and that is a ridiculously good deal.


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

Yes. Cappriccio, tall, square, digital contro panel. Seem to grind really nicely but every four or five grinds, there seems to be a loss of retained grinds - really strange. And when you say ridiculous, how ridiculous? I have seen a couple more going for around the 200 euro mark! I am now thinking I may bring some of my collection over to the UK at Christmas to sell!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Yes you should, just list them on eBay before you leave and bring them with you.


----------



## MooMaa (Jul 29, 2013)

Thank you both for the info.


----------



## leftism (Jan 5, 2012)

Isn't it a Anfim (Super) Lusso?


----------



## Shady (Jan 1, 2013)

It is the super lusso - I have me one of them at home. A very nice grinder with massive burrs although I will be selling mine soon as I dislike dosers.

Any interest before I put it on the bay?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## leftism (Jan 5, 2012)

I think the Lusso is identical to Caimano, except the body then.


----------



## leftism (Jan 5, 2012)

Do you have the Super Lusso or ordinary Lusso?


----------



## Shady (Jan 1, 2013)

I have just checked - mine is a lusso rather than the super lusso - 64mm burrs. Still a very good grinder. Will be putting up on ebay as soon as I get some time free to take some pictures and upload


----------

